# startup disk full



## zamber (Jul 19, 2006)

i am running low of memory on my laptop G4.
i have an OS 10.3.5 
i have deleted all the photos on I-photo but i have only 901 MB available.
help!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

You might try *JDiskReport* to look at your disk space (memory is an entirely different thing). It will list the largest files as well as the largest folders on your disk.


----------



## zamber (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks but how do i go to this jdisk
actually i want to free some space on my HD but i don't know what else i can do.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Go to here and click OSX under Editions of JDiskReport. The delete some of the biuggest unneccesary files.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

zamber said:


> thanks but how do i go to this jdisk
> actually i want to free some space on my HD but i don't know what else i can do.


Just click on the link in my post.


----------



## zamber (Jul 19, 2006)

i have mac os X on my G4, can i get ride of os 9?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

zamber said:


> i have mac os X on my G4, can i get ride of os 9?


If you are sure that you will never use OS9, then it can be removed.

You can free up quite a bit of disk space by removing the localization files (language support). Use *Monolingual* (free).

It also may be worth using OnyX to clean up caches and logs.


----------

